# Planning a kitchen build for next year



## Joshjosh (11 Nov 2019)

Hi I'm currently designing, planning and budgeting for a kitchen I'm building next summer for my house. The layout is very simple, two runs of floor cabinets that return into a chimney breast . One side will have 3 banks of drawers and a corner unit, the other side will have space for a dishwasher, sink, washing machine and corner unit. Either side of the chimney I'm planning wall units in the alcoves and above the bank of drawers I'm making an open set of shelves. I want to make the kitchen from scratch including the units which I'll be using b/b grade birch ply for. The doors, drawer fronts and end panels will be a mixture of painted and cherry veneered similar to the design attached
I intend to produce a WIP once the project is underway but in the meantime, I wondered if any one with kitchen building experience had any advice? I also had specific questions .
1 what finish would you recommend for the cabinet interiors? 
2 what finish for the veneered doors?
3 what paint for the painted doors?
4 would you use factory cut veneers or shop cut?
Any advice would be appreciated
Thanks Josh


----------



## Joshjosh (11 Nov 2019)

Attached


----------



## Mrs C (11 Nov 2019)

You will probably get lots of different opinions, all valid, but here is my two penneth worth.

1) Cabinet interiors - Blackfriars quick drying varnish

2) Exterior- Osmo or Blackfriars as above

3) Paint - I have never been brave enough to paint anything, but if you look at Peter Millards YouTube channel there is a lot about spray paint finishing.

4) Veneers - when you say factory or shop cut, are you veneering the ply yourself?


----------



## Joshjosh (12 Nov 2019)

Mrs C":297pgrrl said:


> You will probably get lots of different opinions, all valid, but here is my two penneth worth.
> 
> 1) Cabinet interiors - Blackfriars quick drying varnish
> 
> ...


 Thanks I'll look into black friars 
Yes I've seen Peter Millard's videos and based off those in thinking I'll get a cheap hvlp and give tikarrila helmi 30 a go, just wondering if it'll be durable enough
My plan was to veneer myself as I want to have handle cut outs in the doors and drawers so my plan was to lip ply in cherry and then veneer over that so that when I router the finger pulls you get cherry running through instead of the ply


----------



## Rich C (12 Nov 2019)

I have the £30 sprayer Peter mentioned on his channel and it's excellent - I managed to great finish with Dulux quick drying eggshell, it's really smooth and even. And this from a complete spraying noob (I've only ever rattle canned a few things before).


----------



## Marineboy (12 Nov 2019)

Joshjosh":2d8jzrqb said:


> Mrs C":2d8jzrqb said:
> 
> 
> > You will probably get lots of different opinions, all valid, but here is my two penneth worth.
> ...



Won’t the lipping need to be several inches deep to ensure that you rout into that and not the ply?


----------



## Joshjosh (12 Nov 2019)

Good to hear about the sprayer
Yes I was going to make the top lipping deep enough to router


----------

